# Beckhoff Steuerung - Bosch Rexroth Antriebstechnik



## Matthias87 (21 Juni 2011)

Hi,

ich bin gerade bei einer machbarkeitsanalyse im Bereich Steuerungstechnik. Aufgrund der funktionalitäten bietet es sich an eine Beckhoff Steuerung einzusetzen. 

Leider reicht der Produktumfang der Servoverstärker von Beckhoff nicht aus. Da hat Bosch Rexroth eine wesentlich bessere und passendere Produktpalette und bietet ebenfalls eine EtherCAT schnittstelle an.


Hat hier jemand Erfahrungen bei der Kombination von Beckhoff und Bosch Rexroth Produkten auf diesem Gebiet. Die Fragen die sich stellen ist in wie weit alle Funktionalitäten welche mit reiner Beckhoff Technologie auch mit Bosch Rexroth Antriebstechnik möglich ist.


----------



## Ralle (21 Juni 2011)

Vielleicht solltest du dann u.u.überlegen, gleich auch eine SPS von Bosch-Rexroth einzusetzen. Die sind ebenfalls codesysbasiert, Indradriveregler gibt es gleich mit eingebauter SPS (MLD??) oder du nimmst eine externe SPS (MLC??). Die integrierte SPS hat den großen Vorteil, dass noch mehr Indradrive angeschlossen werden können (ich hatte insgesamt 4) und intern auch die vorhandenen Datenstrukturen zurückgegriffen werden kann. Bausteine wie "Move_Absolut" bekommen die Achsstruktur angetragen und los gehts.


----------



## trinitaucher (22 Juni 2011)

Ralle schrieb:


> Vielleicht solltest du dann u.u.überlegen, gleich  auch eine SPS von Bosch-Rexroth einzusetzen. Die sind ebenfalls  codesysbasiert, Indradriveregler gibt es gleich mit eingebauter SPS
> [...]
> Bausteine wie  "Move_Absolut" bekommen die Achsstruktur angetragen und los  gehts.


Reglerintegrierte SPS bringt nur was wenn nur sehr wenig "drumrum" zu  erledigen ist. Ansonsten erhöht es nur den Administrations- und  Kommunikationsumfang.

Matthias, werd' doch mal konkret...


Matthias87 schrieb:


> Leider reicht der Produktumfang der Servoverstärker von Beckhoff nicht aus. Da hat Bosch Rexroth eine wesentlich bessere und passendere Produktpalette und bietet ebenfalls eine EtherCAT schnittstelle an.


Was brauchst du denn, was Beckhoff nicht hat?


Matthias87 schrieb:


> Hat hier jemand Erfahrungen bei der Kombination von Beckhoff und Bosch Rexroth Produkten auf diesem Gebiet. Die Fragen die sich stellen ist in wie weit alle Funktionalitäten welche mit reiner Beckhoff Technologie auch mit Bosch Rexroth Antriebstechnik möglich ist.


Welche Funktionalitäten möchtest du denn vergleichen?

Prinzipiell sollte es kein Problem sein die Indradrives am TwinCAT via EtherCAT zu betreiben. Aus der TwinCAT-NC heraus ist die Achse wahrscheinlich recht einfach anzusprechen (ist ja gerade einer der Vorteile von Beckhoff/TwinCAT).
Wie immer stellt sich nur die Frage, ob es für ein gewisses mehr an Funktionalität auf der Antriebsseite lohnt einen weiteren Hersteller ins Boot zu holen. => zwei Ansprechpartner ins Sachen Service, Support, Reparatur etc.
Außerdem, so hab ich die Erfahrung gemacht, schieben im "Problemfall" die Hersteller sich gern gegenseitig den Ball zu.


----------



## Matthias87 (22 Juni 2011)

> Vielleicht solltest du dann u.u.überlegen, gleich auch eine SPS von Bosch-Rexroth einzusetzen.


Die Überlegung steht auch. Allerdings den Vorschlag MLD muss ich widersprechen. Wir brauchen außschließlich in C programmierbare Steuerungen. 



> Was brauchst du denn, was Beckhoff nicht hat?


Ich brauch Servoverstärker als Doppelachsmodul. Allerdings im Bereich von einem maximal Spitzenausgangsstrom im 30er Ampere Bereich.
Da kann Beckhoff nicht mithalten.



> Wie immer stellt sich nur die Frage, ob es für ein gewisses mehr an Funktionalität auf der Antriebsseite lohnt einen weiteren Hersteller ins Boot zu holen. => zwei Ansprechpartner ins Sachen Service, Support, Reparatur etc.


Ich mach ja auch eine Machbarkeitsanalyse für die gesamte Steuerungsarchitektur. Der Fakt das unterschiedliche Hersteller auf jedenfall mehr Probleme mit sich bringen geht dann am Ende in der Bewertung mit ein.


Im allgemeinen muss man sagen, dass ich die Servoverstärker eher als Blackbox betrachte. Daher kann ich über die Funktionalitäten die gebraucht werden nicht soviel sagen. Es wäre halt gut, wenn hier schon jemand den Fall hatte, dass aus einer reinen Beckhoff Steuerung eben ein Mix aus Beckhoff und Bosch Rexroth umgewandelt hat und dabei dann Funktionen nichtmehr zur Verfügung standen.


----------



## trinitaucher (22 Juni 2011)

Matthias87 schrieb:


> Wir brauchen außschließlich in C programmierbare Steuerungen.


Da kommste mit Beckhoff aber auch nur bedingt weiter.


Matthias87 schrieb:


> Ich brauch Servoverstärker als *Doppelachsmodul.* Allerdings im Bereich von einem maximal Spitzenausgangsstrom im 30er Ampere Bereich.
> Da kann Beckhoff nicht mithalten.


Wieso unbedingt Doppelachsmodule? Wegen der Bauform? Die Geräte von Beckhoff sind ja alles keine modularen Geräte, dafür braucht man aber auch keine separaten Versorgungs-, Zwischenkreis- oder Steuermodule.

Bei Rexroth nimmst du Versorgungseinheit+(Doppelachs-)Wechselrichter+Steuerteil.
Bei Beckhoff zwei oder mehr Servoverstärker.
Ich würde eher das Gesamtsystem betrachten, deswegen vielleicht nicht sofort auf ein Konzept festlegen. Gerade wenn's um eine Machbarkeitsstudie geht.
(es gibt ja auch noch andere Antriebshersteller mit Mehrachsmodulen, z. B: SEW)



Matthias87 schrieb:


> Im allgemeinen muss man sagen, dass ich die Servoverstärker eher als Blackbox betrachte. Daher kann ich über die Funktionalitäten die gebraucht werden nicht soviel sagen. Es wäre halt gut, wenn hier schon jemand den Fall hatte, dass aus einer reinen Beckhoff Steuerung eben ein Mix aus Beckhoff und Bosch Rexroth umgewandelt hat und dabei dann Funktionen nichtmehr zur Verfügung standen.


In TwinCAT werden die Antriebe im Idealfall ja auch als Blackbox betrachtet. Die Steuerung der Fahrbefehle erfolgt hardwareunabhängfig zwischen SPS und NC. Die NC bereitet das ganze für den Antrieb auf.
Und wenn der Antrieb einem bekannten Profilstandard folgt, _sollte_ es keine Probleme geben.


----------



## Matthias87 (22 Juni 2011)

> Da kommste mit Beckhoff aber auch nur bedingt weiter.


- Mit der aktuellen Twincat version mag das richtig sein. aber wenn man den Entwicklungen glauben schenken darf, dann steht C in der Version Twincat 3 als Standard zur verfügung.



> Wieso unbedingt Doppelachsmodule?


- Mir liegt ja eine Anforderungsliste vor und die besagt halt dies. Neben der Platzfrage ist es auch ne Kostenfrage



> Die Steuerung der Fahrbefehle erfolgt hardwareunabhängfig zwischen SPS und NC


 
Naja Beckhoff hat ja keine ausgewiesene NC. Ic hätte gedacht das PLCopen Motion Control eine reine SPS ist mit den entsprechenden Funktionsbausteinen. Also kein NC Code mehr.



Ich hab jetzt mal die Gerätebeschreibungsdatei von Bosch in das TwinCAT hinzugefügt. Einen Unterschied den ich zwischen Beckhoff und Bosch Geräten feststellen konnte ist, dass ich die Regler bei Bosch nicht einrichten kann. Zu mindest nicht auf den ersten blick.


----------



## trinitaucher (22 Juni 2011)

Matthias87 schrieb:


> - Mit der aktuellen Twincat version mag das richtig sein. aber wenn man den Entwicklungen glauben schenken darf, dann steht C in der Version Twincat 3 als Standard zur verfügung.


Plan mal lieber nicht mit Dingen, die's noch nicht gibt.


Matthias87 schrieb:


> Naja Beckhoff hat ja keine ausgewiesene NC. Ic hätte gedacht das PLCopen Motion Control eine reine SPS ist mit den entsprechenden Funktionsbausteinen. Also kein NC Code mehr.


Damit man die Bausteine (PLCopen MC) und die Regler nutzen kann, benötigt man "TwinCAT NC" (mind. PTP). Ohne NC keine PLCopen-Bausteine.
Sicherlich ist das eine vollwertige NC. Kannste ja sogar mit G-Code programmieren.


Matthias87 schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt mal die Gerätebeschreibungsdatei von Bosch in das TwinCAT hinzugefügt. Einen Unterschied den ich zwischen Beckhoff und Bosch Geräten feststellen konnte ist, dass ich die Regler bei Bosch nicht einrichten kann. Zu mindest nicht auf den ersten blick.


Du wirst mit Beckhoff-Software bestimmt keine Rexroth-Antriebe einrichten können.


----------



## Knaller (22 Juni 2011)

*Beckhoff  und Bosch Indradrive*

Die Parametrieriung der Antrieb kann über die Beckhoff Steuerung erfolgen.
Bei der Verwendung von Ethercat kommt das Protokoll SOE Servo over Ethercat zum tragen.
SOE stütz sich auf Sercos 2 ab  16 Bit Parameter.
Beckhoff kann alle Parameter bedienen. 
Indraworks gibt es auch auf den Beckhoff Rechner.  Besonderheit Verbinden über Fremdsteuerung. Volle Wizard inbetriebnahme.
Boschantriebe können in verschiedenen Betreibsarten verwendet werden. 
Fertige Bausteine gibt es auf der Bosch Seite ansonsten Verkäufer des Vertrauens ansprechen oder 09352 405060 Service

Wird Profibus verwendet  gehen auch PLC Openbausteine
Antrieb können sich über CCD Verbund unterhalten  spart so manche SPS 
Bei Verwendung der MLD stehen alle Codesys Sprachen zur Verfügung
OPC Anbindung ebenfalls
Ethernet IP geht auch  
LABView und Mathview Ansteuerung sind schon gemacht worden.
Wird mehr gebraucht dann Email


----------

